# Fixed the Adobe Flash no sound problem



## Birdynumnum

I know a lot of people have had this problem where when they install Adobe Flash Player version 9, that they get no sound when viewing flash content on the web such as google video or cnet videos. Well, someone has shown me how to fix it so I thought I would post the solution on here for everyone else who has the same problem.

Simply copy the following text to a text file

*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
"midimapper"="midimap.dll"
"msacm.imaadpcm"="imaadp32.acm"
"msacm.msadpcm"="msadp32.acm"
"msacm.msg711"="msg711.acm"
"msacm.msgsm610"="msgsm32.acm"
"msacm.trspch"="tssoft32.acm"
"vidc.cvid"="iccvid.dll"
"VIDC.I420"="i420vfw.dll"
"vidc.iv31"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv32"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv41"="ir41_32.ax"
"VIDC.IYUV"="iyuv_32.dll"
"vidc.mrle"="msrle32.dll"
"vidc.msvc"="msvidc32.dll"
"VIDC.YVYU"="msyuv.dll"
"wavemapper"="msacm32.drv"
"msacm.msg723"="msg723.acm"
"vidc.M263"="msh263.drv"
"vidc.M261"="msh261.drv"
"msacm.msaudio1"="msaud32.acm"
"msacm.sl_anet"="sl_anet.acm"
"msacm.iac2"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\iac25_32.ax"
"vidc.iv50"="ir50_32.dll"
"wave"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.WMV3"="wmv9vcm.dll"
"VIDC.VP40"="vp4vfw.dll"
"msacm.voxacm160"="vct3216.acm"
"MSVideo"="vfwwdm32.dll"
"MSVideo8"="VfWWDM32.dll"
"wave1"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi1"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer1"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux"="wdmaud.drv"
"vidc.VP70"="vp7vfw.dll"
"vidc.X264"="x264vfw.dll"
"VIDC.FPS1"="frapsvid.dll"
"vidc.VP60"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP61"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP62"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.DIVX"="DivX.dll"
"VIDC.UYVY"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YUY2"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YVU9"="tsbyuv.dll"
"VIDC.DRAW"="DVIDEO.DLL"
"VIDC.YV12"="yv12vfw.dll"
"wave2"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi2"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer2"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux1"="wdmaud.drv"
"wave3"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi3"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer3"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux2"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.MSUD"="msulvc05.dll"
"wave4"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi4"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer4"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux3"="wdmaud.drv"*

Save it as missing.reg (Make sure you include the Windows Regestry Editor Version 5.00 line) and then double click on the saved file to import it into your regestry and hey presto, you now get sound of flash content. You may have to reedit your sound scheme when you have finnished but at least flash content now works properly. Hope its helpful


----------



## Couriant

how about the brightness? On my machine it was dark


----------



## Birdynumnum

Sorry didn't have that problem on mine and someone else showed me how to fix the sound problem. Maybe you can adjust it from your graphic card properties, as some cards (Such as nVidia cards) allow you to adjust the brightness/contrast of just video overlay and leave rest of screen intact, though admitedly, I don't think it will work on flash content but worth a quick try if you have this option!


----------



## Couriant

I will certainy look into that. I just reformatted my machine so I'm pretty sure that the drivers may be at fault.


----------



## monkeybutler

Thanks for the fix. It was driving me nuts. I'm still having problems with Windows Media Player, but at least now I can look at crap videos on youtube and google vid.


----------



## zygomorph

Thanks--I had the same problem, nothing I tried worked, and it was driving me crazy. This fixed it


----------



## redsrule2500

Thanks, that actually worked. Was driving me crazy and searching everywhere for a fix.

Only problem is that the Built in Volume Control on YouTube videos doesn't work at all. Even mute, so I have to use system volume. 

But hey, until I find a fix for that at least i have audio.

Thanks :up:


----------



## ChrisPepper1989

hey ive been pulling my hair out over this one ive doen everything you said but when i double click on it, it just asks what program i want to open it with! how do i get it into the registry?


----------



## Guest

so this doesnt work for me?
i guess im stupid =[


----------



## ChrisPepper1989

try going to http://store1.adobe.com/cfusion/web...d=44&catid=184&threadid=1175007&enterthread=y
theres is literally loads of people with the same problem and loads of solutions and i tried them all and none of them worked for me... it wasnt untill i realised that the windows start up sounds were not working either and then i remembered that i only had the rear and side speakers plugged in and internet sounds only play through the FRONT speakers...i felt a bit of a noob....so dont worry your not stupid whateva u done lol cause i did the stupidest


----------



## biggestsonicfan

I replaced my motherboard about a month and a half ago, and no windows default sounds were working, and neither was flash. All applications which relied on a specified audio output worked fine, but nothing else seemed to. This fixed it 100%, I cannot thank you enough for how much this has helped me out! I'm more than an average computer user, but this one had me stumped for the longest time! I'm very grateful, and thanks again!


----------



## ChrisPepper1989

yer it had me stumped for a very long time too and im meant to be a programmer! im glad i could help!


----------



## biggestsonicfan

Mind if I ask what this technically did? Were some system files mapped incorrectly, or what? And why "Windows NT" instead of regular "Windows"? I've had minimal experience with registry editing, and am a bit curious.


----------



## Couriant

Windows NT is the platform. If you are using Windows XP, then it would be Windows NT because it's based on the NT platform.


----------



## ChrisPepper1989

well according to the threads on that forum, and the amount of stuff i tried to do with the registry editing has lead me to believe that once youve written a code segment like that, and save it as a .reg it instantly becomes like a executable piece of code that imports all the libarys in question into the registery and the very important one in that file seems to be one called WAVEMAPPER, which ive come accross in programming it seems to be a handle for wav sounds which ive noticed windows likes to use, and apparently the new version of adobe flash sometimes acidently removes it from the registry and the fix simply puts it back. but im not that sure as i said its merely the conclusion ive come to.

windows nt though i could go on about for some time, i wont go into to much detail but around the time windows 98 was being written (i think) which was posibly around 1980 all the windows programs where based on DOS, which was a bit...crap, caused crashes and stuff, so microsoft got together with IBM to write OS 2, which was like a new operating system and then a bunch of s**** happened and microsoft as usual came out on top, it fell out with IBM and took OS 2 all for itself and renamed it to NT that stands for New technology, so then microsoft based some operating systems on NT and some on dos...98, and i think ME. then 2000 was meant to be an accumaltion of both, built on NT but with emulators and stuff for dos. then finally XP was the new soley NT based operating system, which is why it doesnt support some things that 2000 will as it technically shouldnt have the emulators. so whereas windows was really based on dos, windows nt is based on the os 2, which really should belong to IBM but microsoft are evil backstabbing b*******...even there DOS was stolen lol....2bh i wonder if they ever programmed anything....(sorry msft pleas employ me  lol)
and thats pretty much the story i can remember from the long *** assingment i had to do on it, im not sure if its all correct though!

XP is something like NT version 5, it does tell you somewhere. the stupid thing though is that if you notice 2000 start up with the message built on NT technology so technically there saying built on new technology technogy.

hope that helps to some extent, research the history of NT, os2 or windows os's if you really want to know more

oh and ps i would dispute that i am the biggest sonic fan lol i even fixed my megadrive to play the original cartridge as well as my favorite sonic 3 attatched to sonic and knuckles cartridge, best game ever!


----------



## Couriant

ChrisPepper1989 said:


> ...
> XP is something like NT version 5, it does tell you somewhere.


Well, I would say XP is NT6. Windows 2000 was dubbed NT5


----------



## ICEMANPT

hey ppl, i only reg in this forum to say THANKS ALOT to Birdynumnum :up: :up: , cause i had this problem from quite along and now i could solve it with his help ahahahahaha ... THANKS MAN U R THE KING LOL ...

cya


ICEMANPT


----------



## minesh01

I had the same problem and carrying out the above will problaly resolve it. BAsically when windows does a fresh install and does not find a sound card, the default microsoft codecs are not installed. When you install the sound card drivers, most sound card drivers are clever enough to install the default Microsoft codecs for you, but some do not (like mine, it usually the "smaller" manufacturers that cut back on this - never had problem with creative sound cards!).
Anyways, you can check the codecs installed by going to control panel, sound and audio controllers, going to hardware tab, clicking the audio codecs entry and selecting properties. before you run the above fix, you will find 2-3 entries in there. Running the reg fix above wil add the entries in, but you may find that if the *.acm files that are required are missing then those codecs do not actually work. Alternative way is ensure the required files are copied is to install them manually :-

1. control panel, add hardware, next, YES hardware connected, goto bottom of list for add a new hardware device.
2. Install hardware manually (Advanced), select sound, video and game controllers, have disk and point to "C:\windows\system32" and file mmdriver.inf.
3. Select a codec to install, you maybe asked for windows xp disk.
4. repeat until all codecs are installed.

do not install the (MCI) ones as they are legacy.


----------



## bullshido

Birdynumnum said:


> I know a lot of people have had this problem where when they install Adobe Flash Player version 9, that they get no sound when viewing flash content on the web such as google video or cnet videos. Well, someone has shown me how to fix it so I thought I would post the solution on here for everyone else who has the same problem.
> 
> Simply copy the following text to a text file
> 
> *Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
> "midimapper"="midimap.dll"
> "msacm.imaadpcm"="imaadp32.acm"
> "msacm.msadpcm"="msadp32.acm"
> "msacm.msg711"="msg711.acm"
> "msacm.msgsm610"="msgsm32.acm"
> "msacm.trspch"="tssoft32.acm"
> "vidc.cvid"="iccvid.dll"
> "VIDC.I420"="i420vfw.dll"
> "vidc.iv31"="ir32_32.dll"
> "vidc.iv32"="ir32_32.dll"
> "vidc.iv41"="ir41_32.ax"
> "VIDC.IYUV"="iyuv_32.dll"
> "vidc.mrle"="msrle32.dll"
> "vidc.msvc"="msvidc32.dll"
> "VIDC.YVYU"="msyuv.dll"
> "wavemapper"="msacm32.drv"
> "msacm.msg723"="msg723.acm"
> "vidc.M263"="msh263.drv"
> "vidc.M261"="msh261.drv"
> "msacm.msaudio1"="msaud32.acm"
> "msacm.sl_anet"="sl_anet.acm"
> "msacm.iac2"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\iac25_32.ax"
> "vidc.iv50"="ir50_32.dll"
> "wave"="wdmaud.drv"
> "midi"="wdmaud.drv"
> "mixer"="wdmaud.drv"
> "VIDC.WMV3"="wmv9vcm.dll"
> "VIDC.VP40"="vp4vfw.dll"
> "msacm.voxacm160"="vct3216.acm"
> "MSVideo"="vfwwdm32.dll"
> "MSVideo8"="VfWWDM32.dll"
> "wave1"="wdmaud.drv"
> "midi1"="wdmaud.drv"
> "mixer1"="wdmaud.drv"
> "aux"="wdmaud.drv"
> "vidc.VP70"="vp7vfw.dll"
> "vidc.X264"="x264vfw.dll"
> "VIDC.FPS1"="frapsvid.dll"
> "vidc.VP60"="vp6vfw.dll"
> "vidc.VP61"="vp6vfw.dll"
> "vidc.VP62"="vp6vfw.dll"
> "vidc.DIVX"="DivX.dll"
> "VIDC.UYVY"="msyuv.dll"
> "VIDC.YUY2"="msyuv.dll"
> "VIDC.YVU9"="tsbyuv.dll"
> "VIDC.DRAW"="DVIDEO.DLL"
> "VIDC.YV12"="yv12vfw.dll"
> "wave2"="wdmaud.drv"
> "midi2"="wdmaud.drv"
> "mixer2"="wdmaud.drv"
> "aux1"="wdmaud.drv"
> "wave3"="wdmaud.drv"
> "midi3"="wdmaud.drv"
> "mixer3"="wdmaud.drv"
> "aux2"="wdmaud.drv"
> "VIDC.MSUD"="msulvc05.dll"
> "wave4"="wdmaud.drv"
> "midi4"="wdmaud.drv"
> "mixer4"="wdmaud.drv"
> "aux3"="wdmaud.drv"*
> 
> Save it as missing.reg (Make sure you include the Windows Regestry Editor Version 5.00 line) and then double click on the saved file to import it into your regestry and hey presto, you now get sound of flash content. You may have to reedit your sound scheme when you have finnished but at least flash content now works properly. Hope its helpful


I had this problem for quite a long time. Tried several times to find a fix but was unsuccessful. This time, my efforts were rewarded.

Thank you, Birdynumnum. I can now view flash content on my browser with sounds now!!


----------



## jays4life

perhaps some of you tech saavy guys can help me. im running XP home SP2. my computer all of a sudden isnt putting out any audio at all on flash audio or video files (myspace, youtube, cnn, liveleak etc.) but the video plays fine. im running the most recent flash, i uninstalled and reinstalled it, and still no fix. i entered the script on the first page, sent it to the registry, and still no go. this is very annoying to say the least.

can anyone help me please? if you need to contact me my email is [email protected]

thank you very much i appreciate it :up:


----------



## knowschad

Unfortunately, I too have to join this club. I've checked my registry and I do have the wavemapper entry, and I've verified that I have msacm32.drv in WINDOWS\SYSTEM32 (71,680 bytes, version 5.1.2600.2180). Just in case, I also ran the registry script.

I have uninstalled/reinstalled Flash Player 9, also tried uninstalling and then installing Flash Player 8, to no avail (I'm back up to version 9 again now).

I also do not get Windows sounds, as some others have pointed out. 

My speaker is turned up and I've checked all known mixers and EQs to make sure nothing is muted.

I'm running XP SP2 Media Edition on a Dell XPS 400. I have Connectix QuickCam installed, by the way (with the most recent drivers). I'm suspicious because that has some known issues with Dells.

I'd sure appreciate some help if possible. Or at least, some other ideas to check out. I've about run out of them.


----------



## knowschad

On additional clue about my problem, at least, is that if I start up Yahoo Chat, I get a message stating that my audio output is already in use. Does that help?


----------



## LargoWinch

07.01.13
Just registered to your forum
ONLY TO TELL YOU THAT YOUR SOLUTION DID WORK FOR ME !!!

TX a lot!
JP from Québec, Canada


----------



## dawgmom

Just registered on your forum to ask a question about this solution everyone is raving about!

I copied and created my 'missing.txt' file and saved to my desktop (so I could find it again!). But I don't understand how to copy it to my registry? Call me stupid, but double-clicking the file only opens it. And frankly, I'm a little nervous to mess with the registry but don't really have another choice, do I? HELLLLPPPPPPP!

UPDATE: Woops, never mind -- the file was supposed to be missing.reg, not .txt, and voila! It works!


----------



## mlodyzgp

ok. i did what you said and i get a problem. when i double-click the file missing.reg, i get this message: Connot import C:/documents and Settings/Mlosy/Desktop/missing.reg: The specified file is not a registry script. You can only import binary registry files from within the registry editor. So, what do i do now?


----------



## knowschad

Today, all of a sudden, it's working again! I made no changes, picked up no updates... I have NO idea why!


----------



## Alu

I have to thank Birdynumnum for this fix as it worked for me, too. I also was wary of fooling around with the registry, but as I work with Flash and couldn't get sound to work in any Flash application after various uninstalls and reinstalls, I was desperate. (I had no system sounds or sounds in IE, either.) I was actually thinking I might have to purchase a new computer, as nutty as that might sound, because nothing would work. Even my VERY techie friends and all their solutions didn't work.

I believe that my problem began after I got a Trojan virus that must have messed with my Registry. I didn't notice it right away, as I was just relieved to had contained the virus, but before the virus, I never had this problem on this system.

Thanks again!


----------



## Spud2

Tips on how to do the fix Birdynumnum posted (which worked for me).
Copy and paste the text Birdynumnum posted into Notepad by highlighting the text starting at the W in the sentence "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00" down to the end ("aux3"="wdmaud.drv") copy and paste into Notepad. Be sure to remove any space if there is any in notepad from between the top of the page and the W in "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00" if you leave extra spaces between the W and the top of the page that is when you can get the error some people have mentioned. Now save the file with the name of missing.reg , NOT missing.reg.txt and NOT missing.txt, but missing.reg 
After you saved the file you named missing.reg just double click it and answere Yes that you want to add the info to your registry.
This fix not only cured the sound problem but now the volume knob on my keyboard is back to working. Thanks again Birdynumnum for the fix.


----------



## mlodyzgp

Thank God. It's working again. I think i know what i did wrong. i saved it in word pad at first, because when i opened it with note pad it was completely different. everything works fine now. thank you Birdynumnum and Spud2. U saved my life


----------



## 1happyguy

I thought i tried evertything I dont even know how many times i tried installing and uninstalling. THis was so easy it felt like i cheating. Thanks a million. aslo just registered to post.:up: 
Thankyou,ThankyouThankyouThankyou.


----------



## Birdynumnum

Just to make things just that little bit easier, I have uploaded the reg file to a website save you copying and pasting to make a mistake. Simply right click the following link and select "Save As..." and save the file. Then once the file is downloaded double click on it and when prompted, click OK and hopefully you'll find it works. :up:

http://four.fsphost.com/aristotle/fix.reg


----------



## robinisfabulous

This does not work for me. I haven't had sounds in web pages for like a year...copying and pasting that file the registry editor doesn't change anything....please help


----------



## awhitney

some tech guy gave me this..goes into your registry for no system sounds or no sound on sites like in your browser ie7/may work for ie6 also...worked for me..you just click on them.


----------



## centert

5 Causes and solutions.

CCleaner worked for me by removing a corrupted flash file.

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webfor...29C1388FF6DB6&jsessionid=48304c0bdaf781772561


----------



## ImNotThatGirl

I tried this method of adding missing.reg to my registry...and now I can't get any sounds at all! My computer says it can't locate my audio codecs, legacy audio drivers, media control devices, legacy video capture devices, or video codecs. How do I get this thing off my registry again?? I would rather not be able to hear sound from Youtube videos than have my sound not work anywhere!!

Please give details for a beginner! I see no one has posted since the end of March, so hopefully someone will be able to help me soon!! Thanks!


----------



## centert

K-Lite Codec pack will fix any problems with sound.

1. Possible Cause: Missing Codec
Download and install the K-Lite Codec pack. Again, google it. A CODEC stands for COmpressor DECompressor and is a way to make audio and video files small enough to be transferred on the internet. There are a lot of different codecs and if you want to play back a video that was compressed using a particular codec, you will need that same corresponding codec to decompress your media source and view its content. Basically if you dont have a codec, you cant observe the content of the media. If you have a VCR and want to play back a DVD, you are out of luck unless you get a DVD Player. DivX and XVid Codecs are some of the very popular codecs used on the net, but to get those, I still suggest getting the K-Lite Codec Pack.

2. After that download and run Ccleaner and have it remove flash content that is saved on your system. That will fix the youtube problem.

Source:
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webfor...29C1388FF6DB6&jsessionid=48304c0bdaf781772561


----------



## carlus

this works... i did as u said

but *NOW*, i get click sounds on links and when pages loads...
a sounds ive not had in years.. enoying sound..
how do i fix so the sounds for links/page clicks and loads disapers again??

I get sounds when I press on links, buttons on websites, when pages are loading stuff and using any buttons in the internet explorer window!!

I have NO idea how i got rid of it all those years ago!

thx for help!!


----------



## rentose

the $%^&ing Bomb!!!


Well done to you sir!


----------



## Chris337

THANK YOU SIR. Birdynumnum!

I sign up for the forum just to say thanks haha. YOU'RE THE MAN! Fixed my youtube/flash video sound and now everything works great!


----------



## brum1

Can anybody tell me if this will work with Win 98 (if i alter NT to 98) ????????????


----------



## theosuperstar

This fix worked for me. I am on the Vista platform. Thanks for the info!!  :up:


----------



## bobt1956

*Here's a simple solution and explanation to the Firefox/Flash sound problem using Flash V9...!

http://NetwinnerSites.com*


----------



## NillaO

Thanks to you I finally got the sound back to my browser! :up:


----------



## Woodlandboy

I racked my brain trying to figure out what I had done or how I can fix the audio in my Browser. Thank You so much Birdynumnum you solved it!:up: Now I know there are good people still left in this world!


----------



## flip70

I was having similar problems (no sound on browser for youtube, google, etc.; although i had sound on my windows media player for mp3 songs). I was about to try the reg edit when i noticed the volume icon was not on the taskbar. i went to the control panel for the audio menu and sure enough the default device had the modem selected instead of my sound card. if anyone else has a young kid who is getting over adventurous with the computer, you might want to do this simple check before trying the more complex solutions.


----------



## vgjfelix

I'm afriad the same thing has just happened to me.

No sound in internet explorer at all (firefox the same). Sounds on the rest of my laptop are working fine. 

I downloaded safari though and sound/flash works fine in it (using windows btw).

This has been driving me insane for the last couple of days. Tried all the previous mentioned ideas with no solution.

Help me from digital hell!


----------



## frugalbrutus

Many props to Birdynumnum.
I searched high and low for a solution to this, many uninstalls and reinstalls and deleting and blah blah blah. Finally found this post, and YES it was exactly what I needed. I'm going to add a few phrases to help other people find this. It is just plain dumb that reinstalling IE and Flash did not fix this issue.

no sound in IE

no sound in internet explorer

no sound in browser

music plays but websites don't

ie won't play sound

ie can't play sound

internet explorer won't play sound

hope those can help some future googler.
THANK YOU VERY MUCH Birdynumnum

Oh, go to the very first post and follow his instructions to copy all that text into a file, and name it missing.reg, and run it.


----------

